# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  postporođajna depresija - za TV

## puntica

za jednu super emisiju trebale bi cure koje su imale problema s postporođajnom depresijom i koje bi nešto rekle o tome

ima li koga?  :Very Happy: 

može meni na pp

----------


## puntica

:Very Happy:

----------


## puntica

nitko?

----------


## Boxica

jel to kao intervju pa te ispituju ili bi mi trebali pričati?

----------


## puntica

boxici sam odgovorila preko pp-a

ima još netko neka pitanja?

----------


## puntica

:Very Happy:

----------


## Amandica

Pitanje: Za koju televiziju? Traze se mame koje su prosle taj pakao? Treba picati o tome?

----------


## Amandica

Anonimno ili javno?

----------


## puntica

ne znam je li još aktualno
mogu pitati ako te zanima
možemo i na pp

ali znam da može i javno i anonimno, kako god želiš
bitno je da se priča o tome, što više, da mame koje prolaze kroz, kako ti kažeš 'taj pakao' znaju da nisu same i da je s njima sve u redu  :Love:

----------


## lida

da li je moguće da je ovo sve o ovoj temi?

----------


## daddycool

> da li je moguće da je ovo sve o ovoj temi?


ovdje se tražilo nekoga tko bi o tome govorio za tv
o ppd pročitaj na portalu ili drugim topicima

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=907

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/1671-Po...ajna-depresija

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26643-P...orod-ste-imale

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...4&Tekst2ID=178

----------

